# Εγκαταστάσεις > Συστήματα Επικοινωνίας >  >  Πρόβλημα με θυροτηλεόραση

## gatokratoras

Καλημέρα παιδιά να κάνω μια ερωτηση. Σε συστημα θυροτηλεορασης για 6 διαμερισματα ειχα το εξης θεμα,  σε καποιο σημειο τα 2 utp που πηγαινανε απο το τροφοδοτικο στην μπουτονιερα ειχανε καταστραφει, τα βρηκα σε καποιο σημειο στην μανδρα και μεχρι το σημειο που ητανε το πιο κοντινο στην μπουτονιερα περασα καινουρια καλωδια. Όλα δουλεύουν καλώς απλώς οταν παταω απο την θυροτηλεοραση να ξεκλειδωσει κατω ξεκλειδωνει κανονικα αλλα η θυροτηλεοραση δε βγαζει καποιο ηχο οταν πατας το κουμπι. Το λιδιο και οταν στην μπουτονιερα πατας για να καλεσεις καποιο διαμερισμα στην θυροτηλεοραση ακουγεται ο χαρακτηριστικος ηχος αλλα κατω στη μπουτονιερα τιποτα. Δε ξέρω μπορει να ειναι και ετσι τα καινουρια γιατι δε ειχα ασχοληθει και ποτε απλως μου φαινεται περιεργο. Επισης τα led υπερυθρης δε βγαζουν καθόλου φωτισμο, δε εννοω να φωτιζουν κανονικα απλως εχω δει καποιες καμερες που τα led τριγυρω τους βγαζουνε ενα απειροελαχιστο κοκκινο. Η θυροτηλεοραση ειναι Farfissa η σειρα compact και η μπουτονιερα η σειρα matrix.

----------


## briko

όπως υπόθεσες καποιες μάρκες έχουν αυτό τον ήχο όταν χτυπάς το μπουτον και καποιες άλλες όχι , τίποτε ανησυχητικό αφού δουλεύει κανονικά.
όπως το ίδιο και για τα  led  αν θες να δεις αν δουλεύουν βάλε την παλάμη σου 2-3 cm μακριά από την κάμερα και φαίνεται στο χέρι σου αν φωτίζετε η όχι.

----------


## gatokratoras

Επειδή σήμερα ειχα και εναν να με βοηθάει παρατήρησα το εξής... Πατα καποιος να με καλεσει στην μπουτονιερα δειχνει εικονα κανονικα η θυροτηλεοραση αλλα αν ξαναπατησει το κουμπι να με καλεσει κλεινει η εικονα, πολυ περιεργο δε μπορω να καταλαβω τι γινεται αφου το τροφοδοτικο μολις πατησεις το μπουτον δινει ταση στην καμερα και αυτη μενει ανοιχτη για καπου 20 δευτερολεπτα

----------

